

Aurora concept web browser UX demo - bouncingsoul
http://www.vimeo.com/1450211

======
shutter
Finally, an intriguing glimpse of what the web _could_ become in the future,
if we open ourselves up to the possibilities.

I didn't see anything in that video that was "way out there" either. With
enough foresight and vision, something like that could be made with today's
technology.

Yeah, we could argue back and forth about the feasibility of that specific UI.
But without vision and exploration, we won't see the web evolve.

~~~
mark-t
There's no question as to the feasibility. The desirability is another matter.
I would sooner write TCP packets by hand than use that thing.

~~~
webwright
I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that.

It look liked something hollywood would dream up-- not a competent UX
designer.

------
zzzmarcus
To me it looks like a mix of Apple's Time Machine, widgets, instant messaging,
voice chat, PersonalBrain, Apple's dock, Skitch's screen capture and random
interface ideas from a few other programs all thrown into one giant mess of
cognitive overload.

------
jamesbritt
Why would I want to see so many credits at the start this video?

Also, what's with the Wii background music and sound effects?

I'm happier when I have fewer, quieter things in front of me, not a
constellation of shiny, floating gurgling choral singers.

